# { doodle freebs | hi, im bored } ❁



## Gracelia

my twitch channel


------
hi,





(yea, it beatifol)

info
FREEBS cause why not
one req per person
credits: pls leave art credit if using
tips are not necessary, but appreciated!


----------



## Hatori

Hi there! Very nice of you to do this ^^ Would you consider her?

*[x]*


Good luck and thank you very much for your time and consideration!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

What do you mean by Chibi headshots? Are they like the ones in your avi?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Maybe this cutie pie <3-

Benten-[X]

I need to catch up with you haha, haven't even done Skype too much due to feeling sleepy and awful on my new meds 8'D Also thanks for any consideration^^


----------



## aericell

Ooh, would you try her? 
(x)

Thank you for considering ^^


----------



## duckvely

would you try drawing her? x

thank you for considering~


----------



## The Hidden Owl

ahhh maybe you could do my new oc? [x]

can't wait to see the finished pieces! I'm sure whoever you pick will love it!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Would you perhaps please like to draw a headshot of my lovely mer-prince OC? ;u;


----------



## Pokemanz

Maybe one of these two?

[x] [x]

Thanks for considering! c:


----------



## sej

Maybe my OC? Ref
Tysm!


----------



## Gracelia

Dawnpiplup said:


> What do you mean by Chibi headshots? Are they like the ones in your avi?



headshots are shoulder-ish/neck up and nope! the chibi in my avatar was made by user mxtcha :,) (as in my signature)!


Kairi-Kitten said:


> Maybe this cutie pie <3-
> -snip-
> 
> I need to catch up with you haha, haven't even done Skype too much due to feeling sleepy and awful on my new meds 8'D Also thanks for any consideration^^



kairi <33 ughhh YOU ALWAYS HAVE SUCH CUTE OCs.. baahah, I haven't really been on skype either actually! and omg, seems we are the same.. i am on crazy meds and blech, I know how you must feel with the combination of them making you feel awful! i hope whatever it is, you get well soon

also havent started any buttt will be chipping away slowly today x

- - - Post Merge - - -

(unrelated)

i'm supposed to be wednesday from addams family for halloween but my darn costume hasnt come in yet :^(


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Gracelia said:


> headshots are shoulder-ish/neck up and nope! the chibi in my avatar was made by user mxtcha :,) (as in my signature)!
> 
> 
> kairi <33 ughhh YOU ALWAYS HAVE SUCH CUTE OCs.. baahah, I haven't really been on skype either actually! and omg, seems we are the same.. i am on crazy meds and blech, I know how you must feel with the combination of them making you feel awful! i hope whatever it is, you get well soon
> 
> also havent started any buttt will be chipping away slowly today x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (unrelated)
> 
> i'm supposed to be wednesday from addams family for halloween but my darn costume hasnt come in yet :^(



Oh ok!  well then, if you could make one, I would really like a Dawn Chibi headshot. Here's a ref: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CB8QMygBMAFqFQoTCKG776q_6sgCFUJZJgod5HMKyA

Sorry I have to put the whole link, my iPad is acting weird.


----------



## pandapples

Thanks for considering~ ★


----------



## Gracelia

my wip of someones (not here), since she ordered from me and i had to cancel q^q
turns out like bust-up oops lol. working with marker tool!! sticking to my usual "eye" 





zZz


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> my wip of someones (not here), since she ordered from me and i had to cancel q^q
> turns out like bust-up oops lol. working with marker tool!! sticking to my usual "eye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zZz



That looks so good!


----------



## Peter

aaah hey gracelia!! i'd love to be considered c:
(x) (x)
thanks so much


----------



## Gracelia

yay~ for *naekoya*! for being so kind and understanding when i had to cancel her comm. i know this doesn't replace it, but i hope it'll make you happy~

- - - Post Merge - - -



peterjohnson said:


> aaah hey gracelia!! i'd love to be considered c:
> (x) (x)
> thanks so much



hello!!! hope you are doing well :,D
and thanks for leaving a req, so many cuties to pick from


----------



## aleshapie

Heyoo! I just love your arts!! I am glad to see you back! 

Consider my dork?



Spoiler: Alesha


----------



## Nightmares

Consider mine? ^^ 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1124


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Gracelia said:


> yay~ for *naekoya*! for being so kind and understanding when i had to cancel her comm. i know this doesn't replace it, but i hope it'll make you happy~



Ahhh this is so great!!


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> yay~ for *naekoya*! for being so kind and understanding when i had to cancel her comm. i know this doesn't replace it, but i hope it'll make you happy~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hello!!! hope you are doing well :,D
> and thanks for leaving a req, so many cuties to pick from



That's soooooo cute!!
How are you so good at art!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Oh my god ;~;
That's so amazing your art is incredible
cries


----------



## Gracelia

thank you for the nice comments, tbh i am still a very big noobie lol! but i draw at random times
and learned what i see in my head, does not always translate to what i want

i might stream if anyone is interested??


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> thank you for the nice comments, tbh i am still a very big noobie lol! but i draw at random times
> and learned what i see in my head, does not always translate to what i want
> 
> i might stream if anyone is interested??



I would be very interested in a stream!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Gracelia said:


> thank you for the nice comments, tbh i am still a very big noobie lol! but i draw at random times
> and learned what i see in my head, does not always translate to what i want
> 
> i might stream if anyone is interested??



I would love to watch but I can't, I'm busy out of the house ;;
Can't wait to see your next piece though!!


----------



## Roxi

Hi  

I would love to be considered please! \ (^w^) / 

Your art is adorable!! <3 



Spoiler:  Ref :3


----------



## Gracelia

punctuallyAbsent said:


> I would love to watch but I can't, I'm busy out of the house ;;
> Can't wait to see your next piece though!!



huhuhu~ it's alright, thanks though!

andd *@duckyluv*, here you go~ thanks for requesting, hope you like it~





- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I would be very interested in a stream!



woops!! sorry i totally missed this post :,(
ahah i may end up streaming later!


----------



## duckvely

Gracelia said:


> huhuhu~ it's alright, thanks though!
> 
> andd *@duckyluv*, here you go~ thanks for requesting, hope you like it~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> woops!! sorry i totally missed this post :,(
> ahah i may end up streaming later!



ahh thank you so much!!


----------



## Jint

consider my kasumi maybe? uvu <33




​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Gracelia said:


> headshots are shoulder-ish/neck up and nope! the chibi in my avatar was made by user mxtcha :,) (as in my signature)!
> 
> 
> kairi <33 ughhh YOU ALWAYS HAVE SUCH CUTE OCs.. baahah, I haven't really been on skype either actually! and omg, seems we are the same.. i am on crazy meds and blech, I know how you must feel with the combination of them making you feel awful! i hope whatever it is, you get well soon
> 
> also havent started any buttt will be chipping away slowly today x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (unrelated)
> 
> i'm supposed to be wednesday from addams family for halloween but my darn costume hasnt come in yet :^(



Yup it gives so many feels whilst dealing with all the effects Dx I had to stop my current counter med since I felt so lethargic/exhausted ahah :') At least I am not alone : O Aaaaaaaa thank you haha, I love my OC's I also love many other people's OCs like Alvery who just have the cutest ones as well 8'D But thanks, currently trying different counter meds for my eyes I always wonder how much better my life would be med free : P


----------



## Naekoya

Gracelia said:


> yay~ for *naekoya*! for being so kind and understanding when i had to cancel her comm. i know this doesn't replace it, but i hope it'll make you happy~



no! thank you for still considering my comm ~
and I absolutely adore it!! ahhh makes me want to pinch her cheeks! hahah <3
thank you once again for your hard work!


----------



## Witch

Very nice and sweet art, can you consider mine?


Spoiler



















Thanks you c:


----------



## jiny

would you be able to draw my oc?? she doesn't have any drawings of her right now, but i can leave some references of her hair and clothing if you want? It's fine if you can't.


----------



## Locket




----------



## Araie

Hi! Could you consider me perhaps? I honestly don't really care what you want to do, haha. Just something fall-ish maybe?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Spoiler: one of these two dorks (I prefer the guy)














Tysm!


----------



## Goth

Spoiler



View attachment 154924View attachment 154925View attachment 154926View attachment 154927



Can you do my mayor please?

Thanks!


----------



## mugii

if you arent too backed up, could you draw me? your art is so cute ^^
[x]


----------



## jiny

consider this?: http://imgur.com/vxMB478


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

teavii said:


> if you arent too backed up, could you draw me? your art is so cute ^^
> [x]



Your Dirk signature hurts me ;~;
My baby


----------



## Gracelia

mmm... thanks for posting refs. fyi: i am working randomly on picked ones in no particular order
i think i'll do 2-3 more freebies though

- - - Post Merge - - -



naekoya said:


> no! thank you for still considering my comm ~
> and I absolutely adore it!! ahhh makes me want to pinch her cheeks! hahah <3
> thank you once again for your hard work!



yw!! orz im so bad at pm replies (oops).. half the tiem i read them and then clcik away LOL TT_TT
so glad you like it! your oc is definitely one of the cutest <33


----------



## Hyoshido

ooo lemme post one, maybe you'd find it a little harder to do than some of your current requests!!

Papyrus from Undertale? :3c


Spoiler: Papyrus pics


----------



## DrJawsh

Please consider this!?:



Thanks so much! (Your art is soo adorable I want to squeeze it)!!!!


----------



## Gracelia

@ *hatori*: thank you for leaving a ref, here you go!


>



edit: put in quote box cos black on white hurts eyes


----------



## Wewikk

You can try mine Ill even throw in some bells if you can go full body.

I like your style If you can do something similar to this 2011 picture but a front view I would like that

Shes a little busty and a little chubby.

Thanks


----------



## Hatori

Gracelia said:


> @ *hatori*: thank you for leaving a ref, here you go!
> 
> 
> edit: put in quote box cos black on white hurts eyes



Oh, thank you so much! She looks adorable! *◡*


----------



## Gracelia

*@ kairi-kitten*
benten was too unique & cute to pass up! hope it's ok.. also realized i cannot draw magic spells (??) + i was too lazy too gfxd it bahaha






- - - Post Merge - - -



Hatori said:


> Oh, thank you so much! She looks adorable! *◡*



youre welcome!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Gracelia said:


> *@ kairi-kitten*
> benten was too unique & cute to pass up! hope it's ok.. also realized i cannot draw magic spells (??) + i was too lazy too gfxd it bahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> youre welcome!



OMG what an absolute cutie <3 <3 Thanks so much, Gracelia : D


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Gracelia said:


> *@ kairi-kitten*
> benten was too unique & cute to pass up! hope it's ok.. also realized i cannot draw magic spells (??) + i was too lazy too gfxd it bahaha


That hair is so perfect *o*


----------



## iamnothyper

ohoh yoih or hiei?

hiei has light/pale blue hair with white and black streaks xD


----------



## jiny

sorry, the other link wasn't working so mind doing my cat-girl adoptable? [x]


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

Hello! If you are still doing these, could you consider my OC? Thanks for considering!



Spoiler:  Ref!


----------



## Gracelia

Will pick another, just gotta decideee @.@


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> Will pick another, just gotta decideee @.@



pick me I love your art I wish I had your talents 
Whoever you pick it will look amazing


----------



## glow

are you still doing this? if you're not, I'd love to pay you for one for my mayor! your art is really beautiful and I'd love it for my avi if I can o:  heres 



Spoiler: the pic i wanna use ?











sorry its kinda bad quality if you need a better one lmk!


----------



## Gracelia

so, i decided to use a random # generator, and the ones with these post #s, i will do (if you properly linked a ref,etc). if it's a repeat, ill simply skip it!






and now i go look at post #'s


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Gracelia said:


> so, i decided to use a random # generator, and the ones with these post #s, i will do (if you properly linked a ref,etc). if it's a repeat, ill simply skip it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now i go look at post #'s



Congrats Witch!! XD


----------



## Gracelia

lol 2 fails, so.. doing witch's one next :,)
i'll choose another too (by pick)


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> lol 2 fails, so.. doing witch's one next :,)
> i'll choose another too (by pick)



Are you going to do the other ones by random generator or are you picking yourself? I think you are picking yourself but I am just making sure


----------



## Gracelia

*streaming* https://join.me/496-946-403


----------



## Gracelia

*@ witch* - here you go! making this made me hungry for some chocolate bahaha
glasses and without!


----------



## Locket

Bunny Bento said:


> View attachment 154954
> View attachment 155406
> View attachment 155407
> View attachment 155408



Quoting


----------



## Gracelia

during the stream, lucky *#26* was drawn for roxi-riot! 






*aaaand* thank you so much to all of you that joined /smooches4uall/, i hope you enjoyed yourselves!
goodnight~~

ill work on freebs whenever :,D


----------



## glow

soooo cute! <3


----------



## Gracelia

Ello~! Will be picking a ref up by random soon!


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> Ello~! Will be picking a ref up by random soon!



Awesome! 
I still have that art of my OC that you made me ages ago! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I still love it aha


----------



## Gracelia

Sej said:


> Awesome!
> I still have that art of my OC that you made me ages ago!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I still love it aha



ahh the colourful one?! it was fun to do, haha. definitely one of the different ones!! and how are you (just saw urrr vmmm)


also randomizer, congrats whomever gets picked unless its a repeat:
*(edit: The Hidden Owl)*!


>


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> ahh the colourful one?! it was fun to do, haha. definitely one of the different ones!! and how are you (just saw urrr vmmm)
> 
> 
> also randomizer, congrats whomever gets picked unless its a repeat:
> *(edit: The Hidden Owl)*!



Yeah the colourful one!  I think it's actually in one of my pms, I kept the PM aha

I'm good thanks, you? 

Congrats! pick 1 more pls


----------



## Gracelia

will pick up streaming later (after lunch breaks etc) for *charity* through extra life. i'll go live through explicitli's twitch channel randomly today, not sure when but it'll happen!


----------



## MayorGong

Hello! Are you still accepting requests? If so, could you consider my OC *Horic* ? :3


----------



## SoraSmiles

If you're still doing these I'd love one of my OC Sora ^_^ I'd be willing to tip too. Your art is really cute.


Spoiler: Sora Ref


----------



## CuriousCharli

That' soooo nice of you, thank you for the opportunity :3

x




Spoiler



I appologise for not having a proper ref.


----------



## Gracelia

hello !! streaming a little bit. just lining a commission : ) 
sorry if i dont chat too much, i try to reply when i can!
https://join.me/191-692-852


----------



## Tease

If you're still doing this <3 http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1152


----------



## Gracelia

offline now!

thanks to those who joined <3 !!!


----------



## tearypastel

ohmygod your art is amazingg


----------



## Gracelia

tearypastel said:


> ohmygod your art is amazingg



thank uuuu ;;


also finished the commission for m3ow_ of her cutie mayor!


----------



## Llust

can you consider drawing her? http://i.imgur.com/1XkAMXV.png
tysm c:


----------



## Gracelia

mimihime said:


> can you consider drawing her? http://i.imgur.com/1XkAMXV.png
> tysm c:



ohh she's a qt!! jw, is that from a mmo? looks familiarr.. lol

I will also doing some pcs today! i wont be surprised if i get lazy halfway through though! T^T


----------



## Witch

Gracelia said:


> *@ witch* - here you go! making this made me hungry for some chocolate bahaha
> glasses and without!



It is the prettiest and sweetest thing I've seen in the day 
You really made me glad night, thank you c:  What could I give you in return?


----------



## TofuIdol

Umm, I dunno if your still taking requests. But if you are maybe consider looking at mine?

http://i.imgur.com/R4XQQ30.jpg


----------



## Gracelia

yess! i am still taking requests 

also streaming~ https://join.me/762-975-326


----------



## PeeBraiin

Him please uvu tysm!


----------



## zeoli

[x]
Please and thank you!


----------



## Gracelia

*for The Hidden Owl* - your oc is so cute, i enjoyed drawing it!


----------



## Gracelia

*@ sej* 
done for today, tysm for those who tuned in to chat & watch n__n/


----------



## tae

nobody has ever drawn my oc before, and this is sadly the only doodle i have of him... so if you could try i'd cry with joy. :') his hair is a soft pink undercut and he wears a black hoodie/ jacket. his eyes are a grey color, and he wears a backwards black "exo" hat. thank you so much if try to tackle the challenge! http://i.imgur.com/aqTa8fo.jpg


----------



## sej

Gracelia said:


> *@ sej*
> done for today, tysm for those who tuned in to chat & watch n__n/



Omg sooooo adorable! Tysm!


----------



## himeki

Hi!
This character please?
(click it)


----------



## iamnothyper

so cute *~*


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Spoiler







 maybe her if possible? ^^;;


----------



## GalacticGhost

★​



Spoiler: More refs








Thanks for considering! *worries that this post came out really messed up because that's what somehow happened to a post I made this morning*


----------



## Mimi Cheems

SuperStar2361 said:


> ★​
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More refs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156047View attachment 156048
> View attachment 156049
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for considering! *worries that this post came out really messed up because that's what somehow happened to a post I made this morning*



OMFG ITS THE PICTURE YOU TOOK WITH THE BEAR I GAVE YOU!! ^J^


----------



## Sleepi

ahh, these are gorgeous o:


----------



## Pearls

Maybe someone here?
http://sta.sh/21o3ckjyfssf?edit=1


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Gracelia said:


> *for The Hidden Owl* - your oc is so cute, i enjoyed drawing it!



OH I JUST SW THIS

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i love him so muuuuch!! n,v,n thank you!!


----------



## GalacticGhost

Bucky Barnes said:


> OMFG ITS THE PICTURE YOU TOOK WITH THE BEAR I GAVE YOU!! ^J^



DDDDDDDDD

It was perfect for that room!


----------



## Sleepi

thank you for doing this (≧∇≦)b

Maybe you could consider doing my OC ? ;w;
*[x]*

Thank you for your consideration (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Possibly my OC?
[x]
Thanks 4 considering ^-^


----------



## Kuroh

Your art is so pretty~

Maybe my mayor? [☆]

Thank you for consiering <3


----------



## MC4pros

Maybe my oc, Vrinda?  x


----------



## aleshapie

Are you still doing these? I would love to get in on this action! I need a new bust for my avatar! Actually, I don't have any bust art, come to think of it...


Willing to pay , wink, wink



Spoiler: this dork


----------



## Kiera943

Omg its sooo adorable! Can you possibly do my mayor?
[x]
Thank you soo sooo much! <3


----------



## Gracelia

I am still doing these, but irl is coming first!! Plus been excitedly working on adopts
Sorry all OTL


----------



## Gracelia

doing freebs, gonna go by randomizer~

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg :^) also finally got undertale (as a gift), so excited to play!


----------



## cIementine

here's a ref for my oc! btw do you have any plans for adopt auctions anytime soon ?


Spoiler: x


----------



## Gracelia

pumpkins said:


> here's a ref for my oc! btw do you have any plans for adopt auctions anytime soon ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x



not sure when, but ive been working on a set of 6 with dessert theme! 
my arms been killing me, so im slow atm orz

freebs will be slow, thought i'd bump this so i can randomize from more


----------



## cIementine

Gracelia said:


> not sure when, but ive been working on a set of 6 with dessert theme!
> my arms been killing me, so im slow atm orz
> 
> freebs will be slow, thought i'd bump this so i can randomize from more



sounds good! i'll certainly be having a look, and bidding as a consequence.


----------



## jambouree

maybe my little witch oc?



Spoiler


----------



## jiny

here's a ref of my oc, olivia!



Spoiler: x


----------



## Locket

Wanna try Joy?



Spoiler


----------



## milkyi

Would you consider my oc? Ahh your art is lovely. ;v;
[x]


----------



## sunflower

Your art is so lovely, could you possibly consider my OC?
Here is her ref:
*x*

thank you!! <:


----------



## cIementine

would you consider my oc? thanks!


Spoiler: x


----------



## Gracelia

*@tofuidol*


----------



## skarmoury

Consider? ;u; [x] (If you do consider, could you place sparkles in her eyes? QuQ)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

if you can do boys- maybe him?

http://i.imgur.com/vfhqich.png


----------



## tae

your chibis are so cute omg, if you'd like to give my oc a try, this is the only ref pic of him i have.
hi's hair should be pastel pink though, instead of black. :')






thanks for considering!


----------



## Gracelia

*@ jint*





- - - Post Merge - - -

aanad lol gotta start doing more dynamic poses but im so tired atm! gn 8)


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Gracelia said:


> *@tofuidol*





Gracelia said:


> *@ jint*


ahhhh i would like these a thousand times if i could!! :,D these are the best > v<bb


----------



## Hyoshido

I really love how you do eyes, Grace *^*


----------



## tearypastel

i was wondering if you could do this cutie? your art is so pretty (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
thanks for the consideration!


----------



## Gracelia

Thank you all :,,). I would quote but me on my tablet is not a good time
430am, debating whether or not sleep is even worth it now zzz


----------



## Jint

Gracelia said:


> *@ jint*



aaaaa she's so precious ; - ; <33 Thank you so much!!​


----------



## t e a

How about my oc? 


Spoiler: here!



​


Thank you!


----------



## Gracelia

Jint said:


> aaaaa she's so precious ; - ; <33 Thank you so much!!​



you are very welcome!! & tysm for the generous tip ;A;;;


----------



## Gracelia

orz
i finally learned how to use selection source (UHHHHHHHH) LOL i swear i draw as a hobby but i can tell you, at least 50% of the tools/things on sai i have no idea what they are, i just kind of use em

i should be studying adv. nursing stuff but u no.. just casually hovering over all sai things to see descripts + googling afterwards what it does and learning! 

anyway, next piece is gunna be undertale insp. i got the  game as a gift from the bF (the best rly) and ... [potential spoilers??]


Spoiler:  



that dog couple near the beginning wooped my butt many times
and then papyrus wooped my butt many times .. you know how you have to jump to avoid the bones? yea. i was jumping, but only straight up. APPARENTLY I FORGOT HOW TO MOVE LEFT AND RIGHT LOL SO I KEPT DYING. after 4th death i accidentally hit my left arrow again and was like .................. o........................
papyrus is really cute too :^). loved the little stickie note battle between sans+papyrus in their home lol, gotta do smth related to it now


----------



## Gracelia

hiiiiiii free full body piece up 4 da grabs

feel free to post 1 ref, not first come first serve


----------



## jiny

http://i.imgur.com/gqLtL6U.png

her?? <33


----------



## himeki

strawb
cran
thanks for considering!


----------



## jiny

MayorEvvie said:


> thanks for considering!



but she already drew them??


----------



## himeki

Sugarella said:


> but she already drew them??



they were adopts, so i think its fine considering it would be a new piece of art?


----------



## jiny

MayorEvvie said:


> they were adopts, so i think its fine considering it would be a new piece of art?



oh okay lmao


----------



## himeki

Sugarella said:


> oh okay lmao



yeah, i blew my savings on them LMAO


----------



## Gracelia

adopt size takin over the thread LOL ahahah


----------



## himeki

Gracelia said:


> adopt size takin over the thread LOL ahahah



OH CRAP LEMME CHANGE IT


----------



## Roxi

Ohhh yes please!! She would be so cute in your style!! \(^-^)/<3 

http://sta.sh/0j0ptoph2c2

http://sta.sh/0zbjsx5jgv9


----------



## ardrey

Maybe this little gal: {x}

Thanks for considering <33


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Would you consider doing mine?? Your art is looovely!!



Spoiler: sorry for the quality haha


----------



## Javocado

Ya know, I never got a chance to really look at your art, and I jav to say, it's wonderful!
I'm glad I peeped at The Museum this morning!
With that being said, I would love a freebie! Would you be willing to art irl jav?


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahh maybe consider this one? c:

[x]


----------



## Hatori

Cute! Her, perhaps? *[x]*

Thank you very much for your consideration and for the opportunity!


----------



## Gracelia

will pick in about an hr or so!


----------



## pandapples

Thank you for considering! [x]


----------



## SoftFairie

Your art is so cute! c:

If you consider mine here's a ref of my mayor 


Spoiler








This is pretty much the only ref I have at the moment 

my mayor has the red ponytail with eyepatch (her eyes are blue)

and she is wearing the rose sky tee

thanks for considering c:


----------



## Gracelia

??_????_??

ok last boop til i pick, i wont say who til i post it :,0


----------



## himeki

you should make a gallery


----------



## Peter

aaah Gracelia idk if you're still accepting refssss but: (*x*) 

I'd love to be considered c: thanks!


----------



## boujee

ooh 
Maybe this cutie


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh, how about doing my mayor? He hasn't gotten an art request in months! (Stupid RLC, now that you have to pay for to buy art)



Spoiler: Ref Sheet of Mayor Anthony











- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, is the full body for reals? I'm in!


----------



## Gracelia

thank you all for posting your refs! i'll pick and work on it tmr <333
lots of cuties here /w\

p.s. am giving out pink gift parcels! if yo'd like one, pls let me know :,D

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes, full body! stick figures for the win!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gracelia said:


> thank you all for posting your refs! i'll pick and work on it tmr <333
> lots of cuties here /w\
> 
> p.s. am giving out pink gift parcels! if yo'd like one, pls let me know :,D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> yes, full body! stick figures for the win!


Stick figures? I don't want stick figures tho. Do you know how to make a *full human body?*


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Paperboy012305 said:


> Stick figures? I don't want stick figures tho. Do you know how to make a *full human body?*



Uh that's kinda rude unless you're joking... 
I mean they're free anyways don't complain


----------



## cIementine

here's my ref!


Spoiler: x


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Uh that's kinda rude unless you're joking...
> I mean they're free anyways don't complain


Oh, wait. Maybe the OP said he likes stick figures. I don't think the OP is gonna make one. My bad.


----------



## mugii

Spoiler: maunaaa








she has tan skin, dark brown hair, and dark red eyes 



thank you so much for considering!
love ur new color title


----------



## Gracelia

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Uh that's kinda rude unless you're joking...
> I mean they're free anyways don't complain


♥♥♥



Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, wait. Maybe the OP said he likes stick figures. I don't think the OP is gonna make one. My bad.



she*** pls

and yes, stick figure _or not_... i think you can appreciate the fact that it is free and receiving any art is always nice!

after this post, i am no longer accepting any ref posts~!


----------



## jiny

can't wait to see who you pick gracelia!! ♥


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gracelia said:


> ♥♥♥
> 
> 
> 
> she*** pls
> 
> and yes, stick figure _or not_... i think you can appreciate the fact that it is free and receiving any art is always nice!
> 
> after this post, i am no longer accepting any ref posts~!


Ok then, surprise me.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Hi! 
Thanks for   considering and stuff c: 
My OC is the little guy in my siggie


----------



## jiny

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok then, surprise me.



can you like stop


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Oh by the way, are you still considering oc's from all pages?
And np

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> if you can do boys- maybe him?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vfhqich.png



Hue hue just quoting this bab


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sugarella said:


> can you like stop


Ok, i'll stop.


----------



## Gracelia

It's any posts that was after mines stating about the fullbody freebie


----------



## jiny

why did 5 users like my post omg


----------



## Gracelia

Sugarella said:


> why did 5 users like my post omg



cus gurl
u took the words out ma mouth lolol

but honestly ty to those who bother to respond. im too sickly and don't care enough to respond to that type of stuff :^(


----------



## jiny

Gracelia said:


> cus gurl
> u took the words out ma mouth lolol
> 
> but honestly ty to those who bother to respond. im too sickly and don't care enough to respond to that type of stuff :^(



oh lol but im so honored some people liked my post :')


----------



## oswaldies

[x] [x]
Thank you so much if you choose to draw my character @-@


----------



## Hyoshido

Can I spam ur thread, Grace? :^)


----------



## Gracelia

Hyogo said:


> Can I spam ur thread, Grace? :^)








ok. anytime
*hides all my sticks* ​

(ʃƪ ˘ ▽˘) .......... finally picking up my tablet pen lol. this has been me for a few days


----------



## mugii

Gracelia said:


> ok. anytime
> *hides all my sticks* ​
> 
> (ʃƪ ˘ ▽˘) .......... finally picking up my tablet pen lol. this has been me for a few days




saame


----------



## Gracelia

im having the hardest time picking LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



mugii said:


> saame



blech art blockzzz


----------



## kelpy

UUUUUUUUGH
I MISS EVERYTHING!?!~?
lol this was here for the longest TIME WHY DIDNT I POST A REF?! ;-;
i love your art so muchh <3

and art block is so annoying D;


----------



## Nightmares

Aw thought you were still accepting x)


----------



## Naekoya

I'm still surprised for mine till this day!! Thank you so much Gracelia ; u; -tears of joy- <333


----------



## Gracelia

naekoya said:


> I'm still surprised for mine till this day!! Thank you so much Gracelia ; u; -tears of joy- <333



aw <33 you are so sweet!! so glad!

im starting to think i should buy a wrist brace... the last thing you want is art-related health concerns to really get ya seriously! take care of things early all. take the breaks you need in between drawing art, even though i hate to (u get outta the zone), but your body (neck, back, arm, EYES) will thank u for it! @_@

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND IM NOT EVEN LIKE a pro ARTIST LOL. but i obviously use my hands for all other activities 
the most embarrassing thing is having to pull iv lines/bags in front of my patient and they say "hahah it's a tough one isn't it" >> fyi YES actually, i suck at things like opening water bottles. put me in front of detaching crap from iv bags and i ll suck too lol!


----------



## Sholee

omigosh, your art has SERIOUSLY improved!


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> omigosh, your art has SERIOUSLY improved!



thank you sholee!! i'd like to think the same haha

Streaming via twitch! Warning: music may contain some swearing, pls listen @ own discretion!!
stream here


----------



## Gracelia

*@ gamzee!!*
picked your oc cause it was oh-so cute and i looooved the colour palette! here's the file alone {X} hope you enjoy <33



>



- - - Post Merge - - -

and big thank you
to the ones who stopped by the stream to watch and chat! have a very merry christmas <3


----------



## mugii

finally saw one of ur streams lmao love gamzees oc


----------



## tearypastel

i'm gonna come to all the streams now you have a good taste in music i approve
also gamzees oc is so cute you drew her so well <33


----------



## brownboy102

Dang it I missed it didn't I


----------



## Gracelia

mugii said:


> finally saw one of ur streams lmao love gamzees oc



yayy thanks for joining!



tearypastel said:


> i'm gonna come to all the streams now you have a good taste in music i approve
> also gamzees oc is so cute you drew her so well <33


 uwu troye is life! Tysm for joining!



Sparro said:


> Dang it I missed it didn't I


Yes! There is always next time, thank you though!

Had a random latenight stream n_n;;


----------



## aleshapie

Ugh! You streamed and I missed it?! 

Running to corner to weep!


----------



## Naekoya

Gracelia said:


> aw <33 you are so sweet!! so glad!
> 
> im starting to think i should buy a wrist brace... the last thing you want is art-related health concerns to really get ya seriously! take care of things early all. take the breaks you need in between drawing art, even though i hate to (u get outta the zone), but your body (neck, back, arm, EYES) will thank u for it! @_@
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND IM NOT EVEN LIKE a pro ARTIST LOL. but i obviously use my hands for all other activities
> the most embarrassing thing is having to pull iv lines/bags in front of my patient and they say "hahah it's a tough one isn't it" >> fyi YES actually, i suck at things like opening water bottles. put me in front of detaching crap from iv bags and i ll suck too lol!



Definitely understand that!! I use to take art classes outside of school 
man my teacher was brutal I took watercolor and my body started to feel the sharp pains some parts..
sitting there for hours on end.

omg I'm the same way ; ~;
I have very thin weak wrist and it just hurts trying to twist bottle caps or open up something sometimes
hard life I must say -weeps-


----------



## The Hidden Owl

o mygsh


GRACE YOU ARE GETTING SO GOOOD -cri- ahhhhh youre improving so much!!


----------



## brownboy102

Dang, I was so busy and I decided to check the museum and I got sooooooo excited....

Guess there's always next time!


----------



## boujee

Gracelia said:


> *@ gamzee!!*
> picked your oc cause it was oh-so cute and i looooved the colour palette! here's the file alone {X} hope you enjoy <33
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and big thank you
> to the ones who stopped by the stream to watch and chat! have a very merry christmas <3




oh
my
*GOD*

Look at this! Look at my baby! Look at how wonderful you drew her!! Thank you so much for picking me. And I love both of the versions, I feel spoiled uwu.
Thank you sweet cheeks~


----------



## Paperboy012305

I take everything back, look at that chibi! I can't wait until you do mine.


----------



## jiny

otl i cri

i missed the stream
i came but then i logged off lmao


----------



## Gracelia

merry christmas to everyone!! 
(even if it still might be the 24th, hahaha)



aleshapie said:


> Ugh! You streamed and I missed it?!
> 
> Running to corner to weep!



/runs with you/ T^TTTT it's been a very long time since we've been in a stream together!



naekoya said:


> Definitely understand that!! I use to take art classes outside of school
> man my teacher was brutal I took watercolor and my body started to feel the sharp pains some parts..
> sitting there for hours on end.
> 
> omg I'm the same way ; ~;
> I have very thin weak wrist and it just hurts trying to twist bottle caps or open up something sometimes
> hard life I must say -weeps-



x_o aw, hopefully those pains still don't bother you! bahahaha yeah, the weak wrist thing! so happy someone can empathize with me /tear/ ... it's kind of funny when i have to ask everyone around me to open things though! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> o mygsh
> GRACE YOU ARE GETTING SO GOOOD -cri- ahhhhh youre improving so much!!



aaaaHHH thank you Will!!!!



Sparro said:


> Dang, I was so busy and I decided to check the museum and I got sooooooo excited....
> Guess there's always next time!



Of course! n__nb



Gamzee said:


> oh
> my
> *GOD*
> 
> Look at this! Look at my baby! Look at how wonderful you drew her!! Thank you so much for picking me. And I love both of the versions, I feel spoiled uwu.
> Thank you sweet cheeks~



You're welcome!! Very happy that you love her. 



Paperboy012305 said:


> I take everything back, look at that chibi! I can't wait until you do mine.



It was a one-time freebie that I picked, so not everyone who posted will get it done~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> otl i cri
> 
> i missed the stream
> i came but then i logged off lmao



come to jint's rn!!!


----------



## jiny

Gracelia said:


> merry christmas to everyone!!
> (even if it still might be the 24th, hahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> /runs with you/ T^TTTT it's been a very long time since we've been in a stream together!
> 
> 
> 
> x_o aw, hopefully those pains still don't bother you! bahahaha yeah, the weak wrist thing! so happy someone can empathize with me /tear/ ... it's kind of funny when i have to ask everyone around me to open things though!
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaHHH thank you Will!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! n__nb
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!! Very happy that you love her.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a one-time freebie that I picked, so not everyone who posted will get it done~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> come to jint's rn!!!


ok!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gracelia said:


> What a snip!


Ok then Gracelia. Don't push yourself too hard on this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, where's Jint's?


----------



## Gracelia

DOODLESSSs

today is a boring day for me, so .. doodles! lol i wont do everyones but will doodle randomly


----------



## Hyoshido

urrrrrrrrf...

Corrin's Red color from Smash Bros? :B


Spoiler




































I hope ur day becomes less boring tho :^)


----------



## mugii

omg



Spoiler:  drops this here :o











maybe youll be a little less bored if u do mine


----------



## Pokemanz

Just gonna drop [some refs] here. o;


----------



## skarmoury

Mayyyybe my dorky face? ;v; x x


----------



## Venn

Dropping some refs 



Spoiler: Venice

















Spoiler: Mira


----------



## Roxi

Hi ^w^ 

Maybe consider her: http://sta.sh/01wx4oefzbp


----------



## scotch

Omg it's amazing!
Can I get a guy in a gray beanie, vans sneakers, black messy hair, shorts, and a book in hand?
Don't ask me specifics! Use your taste


----------



## aleshapie

OoooooOOh! Grace!! I wanna drop mine in the hat!!


----------



## Hatori

Ah, thank you for the opportunity! Maybe consider her?: *[x]*

Thank you very much for your time and consideration!


----------



## Chiisanacx

Yay I love your art Grace! I hope you consider my OC Charisma


----------



## Gracelia

weee slowly doodling through out the day lol. wont be coloured but crayon-tastic doodles yaay........

*@ hyogo* - tried to get the most "simple details" BUUUT .... RIP me, i tried! thank you for requesting!







- - - Post Merge - - -

pss also please update your posts with refs or i will have to skip. gnna doodle til i dont want to anymore :,(


----------



## Nightmares

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1208

Thank you ^~^


----------



## Hyoshido

Gracelia said:


> *@ hyogo* - tried to get the most "simple details" BUUUT .... RIP me, i tried! thank you for requesting!


You did your best and it looks really adorable!! *^* Thank you so much
Would I be allowed to repost it on my art buying thread and be able to ask someone color it for me? O:


----------



## Javocado

can you art my last pic in WDYLL bless u
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64305-What-Do-You-Look-Like&p=6153984#post6153984


----------



## Gracelia

Hyogo said:


> You did your best and it looks really adorable!! *^* Thank you so much
> Would I be allowed to repost it on my art buying thread and be able to ask someone color it for me? O:



yup, thats no problem! i can base colour if anything too :,D
here is a naked png just in case: [ x ]



Javocado said:


> can you art my last pic in WDYLL bless u



gotchaa



*@ mugii & pokemanz*


----------



## Hyoshido

Gracelia said:


> yup, thats no problem! i can base colour if anything too :,D
> here is a naked png just in case: [ x ]


Ohhh, I wouldn't mind a base color if you'd be happy to do it!! Saves me adding to my thread and all *^*

I could pay for it too if you'd want!! o:


----------



## CuteYuYu

Ooo I so want one of these ~ My mayor maybe? Thanks for considering!



Spoiler


----------



## jiny

wanna try my new OC??






omg no it doesn't work


----------



## sej

Ooooo those doodles are cute as always!
Maybe my OC?  Refs are in my signature and my avatar


----------



## Pokemanz

Ahhh she looks so cute in your style!! Thanks so much <3


----------



## Kayrii

Too cute! Either of these would be so rad


----------



## jiny

here i have a diff adoptable 

http://imgur.com/6nZbWo3


----------



## Gracelia

Hyogo said:


> Ohhh, I wouldn't mind a base color if you'd be happy to do it!! Saves me adding to my thread and all *^*
> 
> I could pay for it too if you'd want!! o:



**is a little late** LOL TT_TT so sorry!! but i see you got it done, looks very nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh she looks so cute in your style!! Thanks so much <3



youre welcome!


----------



## Kiera943

UGGHHH SUCHH AMAZE
Freakin adorable > u <
I know you already seem busy but here is my mayor just for consideration! {x}
Thank you! <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Gracelia said:


> **is a little late** LOL TT_TT so sorry!! but i see you got it done, looks very nice!


Ye shamefully I did, I feel bad about it tho :'<


----------



## boujee

so I got this lil dreamselfy here that I would love for you to consider


Spoiler: aye


----------



## Gracelia

Hyogo said:


> Ye shamefully I did, I feel bad about it tho :'<



nooo it's all good! i got tied up and pretty busy, don't feel bad 


also, gonna post the last 3 i did and then leave this here as is, kinda lazy but whenever im bored ill pick up doodles again :,D

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## skarmoury

Gracelia said:


> nooo it's all good! i got tied up and pretty busy, don't feel bad
> 
> 
> also, gonna post the last 3 i did and then leave this here as is, kinda lazy but whenever im bored ill pick up doodles again :,D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Weeeeep these are so cute! And than you so much for taking my request, I love your art a whole lot <3


----------



## Roxi

Thank you so much for drawing her! She looks adorable!


----------



## Venn

Thank you so much for drawing her! I love it!


----------



## Gracelia

do u ever study so much, your eyes feel like falling out???
dat me rn

gonna doodle (post or not, i will pick from old & new) 
coz im bored, my sai died (and im on my laptop lol) so i lost my brush settings. its fun to make new ones though. TT_TTT


----------



## Roxi

Hi Gracelia! Maybe my new bab ^w^ 

http://sta.sh/0580eh05gp7


----------



## jiny

oyy gracelia!!! choose maybe one of these 4?
http://sta.sh/22d733v0gr2x
http://sta.sh/2itanw76u1h
http://sta.sh/2f3n3brdjpk
http://sta.sh/21c4c2d5ji8g


----------



## himeki

ooh, maybe one of my new babies?
http://toyhou.se/315935.kira
http://toyhou.se/315963.usako-nobuyuki


----------



## Nightmares

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201
http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1267
http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1208

Thanks! ^~^


----------



## EtchaSketch

Maybe my babe?<3


Spoiler


----------



## Hatori

Hello! Hope all is well for you ^^

I'll leave him here for your consideration, thank you so much!: [x]


----------



## tae

please consider! http://sta.sh/2260qbfrnite?edit=1

<3 thank you so much ~


----------



## sej

Sej said:


> Maybe my OC? Ref
> Tysm!



Reposting if that's ok!~ <3


----------



## Gracelia

im so rry its fugly lol
open to criticism, it's one of the things i wanna learn to do
although chibi art is so cute :U


----------



## Finnian

AHHH
Consider Derek??


Spoiler:  bb


----------



## Finnian

Why double post


----------



## zeoli

http://sta.sh/2223fiaguetc

Maybe the bird himself >B) ?


----------



## hestu

Please consider my mayor (in sig and avi)  have a good night!


----------



## jiny

Gracelia said:


> im so rry its fugly lol
> open to criticism, it's one of the things i wanna learn to do
> although chibi art is so cute :U



omfg it's adorable?? tysm gracelia !!


----------



## Gracelia

aixoo said:


> omfg it's adorable?? tysm gracelia !!



yw ;;;





@tae

- - - Post Merge - - -

(just saw part of the left ear part erased ............... OTL)


----------



## boujee

perhaps maybe
http://sta.sh/21fsjikqtpl9

- - - Post Merge - - -

perhaps maybe
http://sta.sh/21fsjikqtpl9


----------



## raeyoung

Please consider Mabel from Gravity Falls! :3


----------



## tae

Gracelia said:


> yw ;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tae
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (just saw part of the left ear part erased ............... OTL)



OMG he's so adorable thank you so much i love him i'm gonna cry.


----------



## Llust

http://i.imgur.com/UswdEhc.png
consider mine?


----------



## Gracelia

did a quick lil thing for my niece! she loves acnl and also saw an art piece of mines (of my mayor) and said it looked cool. so i surprised her~! ★

i think i wouldnt mind selling these; flat colours =q= so much less work cos atm i can't really hold my tablet pen for over 30mins without my arm dying


----------



## Irelia

I'd love a freeb of her if you can~
https://imgur.com/a/fMgyy

thank you so much! C;


----------



## padfoot6

Hi, maybe my character if you get a chance?~ 

http://imgur.com/a/4TUSk

Thank you for considering!


----------



## himeki

consider my babu? ^^
http://toyhou.se/315963.usako-nobuyuki


----------



## Roxi

Consider my bab ^w^ 

http://sta.sh/0580eh05gp7

And that was so sweet of you to  surprise your niece :]


----------



## jiny

consider mine?

http://sta.sh/214fvor52g77

c:


----------



## Gracelia

the last time i touched my tablet, i dont have any art feels anymore ;o;


----------



## Irelia

Oh my! Your art.. Beautiful! ^^ that girl up there looks especially good!

I'd love if you considered any of these girls~
http://toyhou.se/365126.fumiko
http://toyhou.se/367597.akahana
http://toyhou.se/363381.isamu-

Thank you!!


----------



## princesse

Spoiler: here is my mayor



View attachment 74968
View attachment 74969
View attachment 74970
View attachment 74971


Tysm for considering!


----------



## kelpy

Gracelia said:


> the last time i touched my tablet, i dont have any art feels anymore ;o;



Ugh. This is really gorgeous! I really like your art ;]


----------

